# 2014 Cruze teardown for sound dampening and speakers, picture heavy link.



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Creek said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just thought I would share my journey into madness installing sound dampening. It was fun, just hard to stop covering everything..lol
> I installed the dampening, along with some used Infinity speakers, a 2 way dash cam, and a Fortin remote start, all for under $1000 CDN.
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

How much weight did the dampening add to the vehicle? How long did it take to teardown, install and put it back together?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

So how much did it help?


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Yes I would like to know also


----------



## Creek (Oct 14, 2020)

It only added approx 37 pounds.

I did it in sections. Trunk lid and rear deck took a 3-4 hours. This is where I started, so it took a little longer.

Doors took another 3-4 hours, but I also did the speakers, and left the panels off for a few days.

The main cabin took the better part of a day.

I am very happy with the results for the price. If factory noise was a 10, I would say this knocked it down to a 6-7. Not luxury car quiet by any means, but noticeably quieter. The sunroof makes it hard to soundproof the roof so it's not as quiet as I would like. I also haven't done the rear seat or main trunk, so there is room for improvement.


----------

